# برنامج Chemcad v5.2 كاملا مع شرح كيفية التثبيت وتركيب الكراك



## tamam (13 مارس 2007)

اليكم برنامج Chemcad v5.2 للمهندسين الكيميائيين كاملا مع الكراك 
يمكنكم تحميله من الروابط التالية بسرعة عالية .

http://www.g7a.us/Chemcad-5.2.part1.rar
http://www.g7a.us/Chemcad-5.2.part2.rar

كلمة سر الملف المضغوط:
www.eng-club.com

بسم الله نبدأ الشرح :

اولا : 
قم بالتوجه الى مجلد البرنامج كما بالشاشة التالية : 















بعد الضغط على AUTORUN او LAUNCH ستظهر النافذة التالية : 







اضغط رقم واحد لتبدأ في تثبيت البرنامج :::






















اذا كنت ترغب في تثبيت البرنامج في مكان اخر اضغط على Browse ستجد النافذة التالية قد ظهرت قم باختيار المكان الذي ترغب في التثبيت فيه ويفضل في حالة اختيار درايف اخر كال D او ال E مثلا انشاء فولدر باسم program files مثلا ووضع بداخله فولدرين اخرين احدهما باسم CC5 والاخر باسم CC5DATA 





























































اختر رقم 2 من القائمة للبدأ في تركيب الكراك :::
































































وبهذا نكون قد انتهينا من تثبيت البرنامج كاملا ..اتمنى ان اكون قد وفقت في الشرح 
اي مشكلة انا موجود باذن الله

للاطلاع على الموضوع كاملا من الرابط التالي ::
http://www.eng-club.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=33

وشكرا ..


----------



## CHE Amjad (13 مارس 2007)

كل الاحترام و التقدير لك يا اخي العزيز


----------



## Marhaba (14 مارس 2007)

But the password could not be found at the described site! can you please provide us with it? thank you for your help!


----------



## haadi (14 مارس 2007)

مشكووور يا حلوو


----------



## kikotaz (19 مارس 2007)

شكرا يا أخي رائع وأكتر من رائع


----------



## tamam (4 أبريل 2007)

العفو اخواني وشكرا على ردودكم المشجعة 
ملحوظة:
قد يتوقف الرابط عن العمل في بعض الاحيان نظرا للضغط على السيرفر


----------



## الكيميائي محمود (22 أبريل 2007)

tamam قال:


> العفو اخواني وشكرا على ردودكم المشجعة
> ملحوظة:
> قد يتوقف الرابط عن العمل في بعض الاحيان نظرا للضغط على السيرفر


الله يعطيك العافية 
أنا محرج منك لكني لم أعثر على كلمة السر 
أرجو تأمينها لنا 
و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## bedo80 (23 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله عندنا كل الخير


----------



## tamam (23 أبريل 2007)

اخي محمود كلمة السر هي الرابط نفسه www.eng-club.com وليست بداخل الموقع
جرب واي مشكلة انا موجود باذن الله


----------



## مونيكا (24 أبريل 2007)

thanks so much


----------



## محمود حرفوش (26 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم
انا نزلت البرنامح لكن مشتغلش لان فى حاجات ناقصة حد يدلنى و جزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## matatta (28 أبريل 2007)

شكرا يا تمام وجاري التحميييييييل
جزاك الله خير


----------



## taerk2tek (8 مايو 2007)

من فضلكم كلمة سر الملف المضغوط:
http://www.eng-club.com/

لا تعمل عندي سعدوني:86:


----------



## taerk2tek (8 مايو 2007)

*شكرا على البرنامج ولكن هل من شرح لطريقة استعماله مشكورين :63: *


----------



## محمود حرفوش (8 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم

انا عارف ازاى يشتغل

لكن انا رايح اصلى الان و بعدين حضبط المسألة

السلام عليكم


----------



## mkm994 (29 أكتوبر 2007)

اخي الكريم 
الشرح واضح جدا ومشكور على المجهود الكبير 
لكن للاسف الروابط ما اشتغلت معي
ممكن حل لو تكرمت لاني محتاج جدا لهذا البرنامج


----------



## fathi6 (25 فبراير 2011)

*ممكن حل لو تكرمت لاني محتاج جدا لهذا البرنامج*


----------

